# voting time for september Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

tons of great pics for september's comp, much appreciated , so now comes to voting
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,27114.0.html
One vote per member and no voting for your own entry please folks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think there was a awesome photo that would have my vote this month. Then someone would post a equally awesome photo. I just may have to put some names in a hat, to figure out my vote.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ditto


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

i think we need a separate category for "goofiest vizsla".


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> i think we need a separate category for "goofiest vizsla".


While we're at it, we should add a category for best looking wirehaired vizsla in pajamas!  I do love Lua's face in your pic!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump. Best voting turnout we've had in a long time! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of the best Pic of the Month Comps ;D, well done to sniper john for an awesome pic and to all that entered and voted


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I bet that picture would be a good one to enter in the next VCA photo contest. In the next few days I'll post in the hunting forum the entire photo essay of my 3 week walkabout with Dash. I have several good pictures to share that I just have not had time to sort through yet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we'll all look forward to that mate ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - YES !!!!!!!!! there is a pot of GOLD under that rainbow !!!!!!! the pic - end of day our last duck hunt - IF you never get out there with your V - you MISS so much !!


----------

